# Introducing Shelby!



## Tngroomer (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to post any pics but everyone knows how fun it is bringing home a new puppy! We brought her home a week ago tomorrow and we have fallen in love with her immediatly. She is pretty much a perfect puppy. Only two accidents and they were both our faults. She already knows the command sit and has perfected cat chasing at least untill we correct her on it, lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

She's beautiful! How old?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Too Cute


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She beatiful !


----------



## Tngroomer (Sep 22, 2009)

She will be 12 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Where did she come from?


----------



## Tngroomer (Sep 22, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Gorgeous!! Where did she come from?


She came from Linda Blackie with Whisper Wind Standard Poodles in PA. 

Thanks everyone for the kind words  We sure think the world of her (hehe)


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is a peach!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a lovely little girl! Can't wait to watch her grow up.
_


----------



## MoJoMama (Sep 17, 2009)

She is STUNNING!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous little lady!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks gorgeous and super soft.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!
is she white or cream?, I can't tell the pictures are too small for my bad eyes.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beauty, congratulations.


----------



## Tngroomer (Sep 22, 2009)

akbritt said:


> Congratulations, she is gorgeous!
> is she white or cream?, I can't tell the pictures are too small for my bad eyes.



She is a white. And thanks everybody


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

The pics are kinda small, but she looks like she has a sweet face. What a pretty looking girl. congrats!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Your girl is absolutely gorgeous! As soon as you said Wisperwind, I new that seemed about right. She looks very well bred just from those pics. 

Congrats! You must be very proud!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a little cutie pie!!! Enjoy being a new mommy!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a pretty baby!! Congrats


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's lovely. Are you going to show her?


----------

